# problem with the sound



## forbiddenzone (May 24, 2010)

hi im form chile ï¿½e
im here cause  i have some problems whit the sound card



```
fbzone@host# kldload snd_driver
fbzone@host# cat /dev/sndstat
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 32bit 2009061500/i386)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <HDA Realtek ALC861-VD PCM #0 Analog> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0 kld snd_hda [MPSAFE] (1p:1v/1r:1v channels duplex default)
pcm1: <HDA Realtek ALC861-VD PCM #1 Analog> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0 kld snd_hda [MPSAFE] (1p:1v/0r:0v channels simplex)
```

so...as you can see my sound card is a realtek

but dont know what to do now  to enable and configurate the sound.

please il be wait for your help thanks


----------



## zeiz (May 24, 2010)

Add the line below to /boot/loader.conf :


```
snd_hda_load="YES"
```


----------



## forbiddenzone (May 24, 2010)

the sound is solved  thanks a lot!


----------

